# FISH AND RANDOM PICS 2021



## Saugeye Tom

LETS ROLL AGAIN 2 FER 2 THREADS IN 1


----------



## fastwater




----------



## ress

Few of my favorites






























Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> LETS ROLL AGAIN 2 FER 2 THREADS IN 1
> View attachment 461500
> View attachment 461501


hey st put a big smile on your face. even the guy with the sheepshead has a bigger smile than you with a huge sm bass, lol. nice fish though.


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugeye Tom said:


> LETS ROLL AGAIN 2 FER 2 THREADS IN 1
> View attachment 461500
> View attachment 461501


Did I ever tell you that you remind me of my brother? Bro?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lazy 8 said:


> Did I ever tell you that you remind me of my brother? Bro?


yes


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> hey st put a big smile on your face. even the guy with the sheepshead has a bigger smile than you with a huge sm bass, lol. nice fish though.


He will be smilin at the OGF get together !


----------



## kingofamberley

Started this year off with my first black nose crappie










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHOPIQ

Heres a black and albino squirrel I saw today. Ive seen black squirrels before and even a albino once before but never a black and white squirrel together.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Couldn't get close enough to see his eyes to see if it was a true albino.


----------



## Shortdrift




----------



## bank runner




----------



## crappie4me

bank runner said:


> View attachment 461748


wadda beautiful pic.


----------



## kingofamberley

I like vintage made-in-USA Pflueger Medalists











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek

Took 6 hrs. of fishing but I finally removed the 2021 skunk smell.


----------



## DLarrick

With the snow I couldn't resist one more bowhunt









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner

let it snow!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## BMagill




----------



## sliprig

Nice fish. Caught this one on 1-14 on cut shad.








Report on Ohio River page.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## ress

Got this as a gift.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

ress said:


> Got this as a gift.


You got good friends, be thankful, nobody's gifting me anything  
Good luck N enjoy !


----------



## bassmaster1




----------



## joekacz

bank runner said:


> View attachment 462296


Great pic, my only request would be to let us non birders know what we are looking at. On the positive end your photography is very nice to look at,thanks.


----------



## kycreek

Magic hour along the river.


----------



## cornucopia2000

First fish in 2021, a 17.9 inches sauger!


----------



## bank runner

joekacz said:


> Great pic, my only request would be to let us non birders know what we are looking at. On the positive end your photography is very nice to look at,thanks.


this is an American kestrel our smallest North American falcon often refered to as sparrohawk


----------



## Bprice1031

This guy showed up every morning while we were in Vegas for our anniversary. We were there between Christmas and New Years.


----------



## joekacz

bank runner said:


> this is an American kestrel our smallest North American falcon often refered to as sparrohawk


Thanks for the ID and you do take some very nice pics.,I really do enjoy them.


----------



## Outdoor Connection

CHOPIQ said:


> Heres a black and albino squirrel I saw today. Ive seen black squirrels before and even a albino once before but never a black and white squirrel together.
> View attachment 461630
> View attachment 461631





CHOPIQ said:


> Heres a black and albino squirrel I saw today. Ive seen black squirrels before and even a albino once before but never a black and white squirrel together.
> View attachment 461630
> View attachment 461631


Could you see the white ones eyes? We’re they red? That would be a true albino. Most are black eyed mutant grey squirrels


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Song Sparrow


----------



## bank runner

Do you ever feel like you're being watched when you are in the woods alone


----------



## bank runner

American Kestrel


----------



## bank runner




----------



## ress

Thought it might be Bernie out there 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

bank runner said:


> View attachment 462752


 Where's his flyrod ??  
All Great pics, especially the eagle.
Good luck


----------



## bassmaster1

A calm Caesar Creek on Saturday evening


----------



## SConner

Taken last week after a light dusting. The sun came out and left the snow only where there were shadows from the trees.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Saw this guy yesterday near Columbus. He let me get about 10 feet away until he flew away.


----------



## bank runner

Red Tailed Hawk


----------



## bank runner

White Breasted Nuthatch


----------



## bank runner

Hairy Woodpecker


----------



## CHOPIQ

Sunrise at Indian lake


----------



## CHOPIQ




----------



## CHOPIQ

Bald eagle at Indian lake.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Struck gold today


----------



## ress

Got thirsty after shoveling snow. Beautiful day!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernsaug

[QUOTE="montagc, post: 3054664, member: 14419"
Two different days. Seems early for this
[/QUOTE]
They strutt off and on all year. It's all about establishing and keeping dominance. I have hunted a lot of fall and winter birds and they will gobble and strut some almost anytime


----------



## joekacz

X2 on Southernsaug post. No rhyme or reason they just do it.


----------



## DLarrick

Hawk got one of my chickens today.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

DLarrick said:


> Hawk got one of my chickens today.
> View attachment 463516
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


looks like a coopers


----------



## joekacz

montagc said:


> View attachment 463570
> 
> Orion in the TN night sky. This pic doesn't do it justice.


I'm sure it doesn't do it any justice but non the less nice shot. By far the best shot of the night sky that I've ever witnessed was in northern New Mexico while elk hunting on the Jicarrila reservation,the sky was absolutely full of stars,one of the most beautiful sites I've ever seen in nature.


----------



## DLarrick

Anyone ever been to Cherry Springs State park in PA? It's on my soon to visit list. 

In sure it doesn't do it justice but still a nice shot

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing


----------



## matteo

Nice haul ! If you don't mind me asking,lake or pond?


----------



## garhtr

matteo said:


> Nice haul ! If you don't mind me asking,lake or pond?


Farm pond Highland county


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Redheads


----------



## matteo

A few slabs from the other day.


----------



## sloweboat

Trailcam in backyard... In one night I picked up 4 different animals. I was disappointed that my regular raccoon visitor didn't show up until a couple days later, or he would have been #5.
I wish I had a better picture of the cat... looks awfully big for a house cat (?). Last week I think I got a snapshot of a coyote about every other day following the deer - I think the coyotes figured out that my suburbia pet deer are easy prey...


----------



## Mattiba

View attachment 464336
View attachment 464336


----------



## SConner




----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing


----------



## SConner

I have a 103 year old house with original windows and wood framed storm windows. The warm moist air from the house migrates between windows..... when it gets real cold like last night the warm moist air condenses on inside of storm window and creates these beautiful ice crystals. Each window has different patterns.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 464428
> 
> Good luck and good fishing


Who is that


----------



## DLarrick

In Orlando for the week and of course I brought my pole. 

Looking at Google maps I saw a bunch of little ponds around our complex and hoped it might be a hidden gem but not so much. Few little ones like this but was still fun.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> I have a 103 year old house with original windows and wood framed storm windows. The warm moist air from the house migrates between windows..... when it gets real cold like last night the warm moist air condenses on inside of storm window and creates these beautiful ice crystals. Each window has different patterns.
> View attachment 464438
> View attachment 464439


Whor frost


----------



## Saugeye Tom

DLarrick said:


> In Orlando for the week and of course I brought my pole.
> 
> Looking at Google maps I saw a bunch of little ponds around our complex and hoped it might be a hidden gem but not so much. Few little ones like this but was still fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


My best Florida bass came out of a small pond at a apartment complex


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Who is that


My neighbor, his pond is full of hybrid bluegills n shell crackers
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## DLarrick

Saugeye Tom said:


> My best Florida bass came out of a small pond at a apartment complex


Amazing some of the fish that can come out of the most unexpected ponds 


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner

Saugeye Tom said:


> Whor frost


I felt old trying to explain this to coworkers who had never seen this and did not understand why their windows did not do this.


----------



## sherman51

montagc said:


> @sherman51, you ever see this much snow at Dale Hollow?
> View attachment 464525
> 
> View attachment 464526


not lately, LOL. heard they had about 1/4" of ice under the snow up in Jamestown.


----------



## SConner

Eldean Road covered bridge this morning. Troy, Ohio


----------



## james.




----------



## bank runner

Northern Ficker


----------



## bank runner




----------



## sloweboat

I want to add this picture to my trailcam series... I have been waiting for a long while to get a good picture of one of the neighborhood foxes... same spot as the other pictures from last week. Glad the coyotes haven't chased them off.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## DLarrick

Last day rabbit. Heart and liver got fried up for a quick snack.























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Nice!!!!


----------



## Tielure_J

First post ever... 

Found two nice ones in one of my winter honey holes


----------



## DLarrick

Crappie action









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKing

DLarrick said:


> Crappie action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Slabbage !!!


----------



## bank runner

Red-Breasted Mergansers


----------



## bank runner




----------



## DLarrick

TheKing said:


> Slabbage !!!


Should start heating up soon. Love me some spring crappie

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## DLarrick

Between three of us today









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner




----------



## bank runner

First Smallie of the year


----------



## bank runner

Hooded Mergansers on the GMR


----------



## bank runner

GBH on the GMR


----------



## bank runner

I saw a buck friday evening still carrying a full rack so saturday morning I walked that genaral area and found this nice 4pt


----------



## bank runner




----------



## DLarrick

Upgraded electronics on the kayak. 










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Nice. Keep em coming


----------



## DLarrick

About half fishing half messing with the graph









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left




----------



## Saugeye Tom

9Left said:


> View attachment 466692
> View attachment 466692


Carl. You got em pegged


----------



## BNiemo

My first Steelhead!


----------



## kycreek

1st 2021 crappie trip for me this year. All went back for another day. Gonna try my luck again tomorrow.


----------



## bassmaster1

Got my first bass of the year this weekend. 5 Saturday evening and one this morning. Nothing big, probably 15” for the longest. Water temp was hovering around 54, same as my first bass last year


----------



## Tree_Beard

I joined everyone in the state with a personal watercraft on Saturday to take advantage of the nice weather. I had my girl in a canoe and my son following in a kayak on winton lake. We fished a little but never caught anything. On Sunday I went to BP to start building their Easter baskets.


----------



## fvogel67

Caught on a 3.25 Green Gizzard Joshy


----------



## Craw-dad

Tree_Beard said:


> View attachment 467198
> View attachment 467199
> I joined everyone in the state with a personal watercraft on Saturday to take advantage of the nice weather. I had my girl in a canoe and my son following in a kayak on winton lake. We fished a little but never caught anything. On Sunday I went to BP to start building their Easter baskets.


Get the kids entered in the give away in the lounge!


----------



## SICKOFIT

Tree_Beard said:


> View attachment 467198
> View attachment 467199
> I joined everyone in the state with a personal watercraft on Saturday to take advantage of the nice weather. I had my girl in a canoe and my son following in a kayak on winton lake. We fished a little but never caught anything. On Sunday I went to BP to start building their Easter baskets.


Sure hope you had some gift cards for that cart full. Great job stocking up the kids


----------



## bank runner




----------



## kycreek




----------



## kkfishing

Classic spring weather didn't stop this nice creek bass (spotted?) from biting. First Ohio catch of 2021!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

kkfishing said:


> Classic spring weather didn't stop this nice creek bass (spotted?) from biting. First Ohio catch of 2021!
> 
> View attachment 467489


looks like a spot to me eye color?


----------



## kkfishing

Saugeye Tom said:


> looks like a spot to me eye color?


Eyes were red, so I figured it was a spottie!


----------



## bank runner

Red Breasted Merganser on the GMR


----------



## bank runner

Cricket Frog


----------



## bank runner

18.5 inches and 3.9 lbs of Bronze


----------



## 3 dog Ed

Beautiful fat fish and photo!


----------



## zimmerj

bank runner said:


> 18.5 inches and 3.9 lbs of Bronze
> View attachment 467615
> View attachment 467616


Bankrunner, I've been waching your posts and I must say you are the best smallie slayer in Ohio.


----------



## bank runner

zimmerj said:


> Bankrunner, I've been waching your posts and I must say you are the best smallie slayer in Ohio.


Nah!!!! I'm decent at best but thanks


----------



## DLarrick

Little man getting in on the crappie action









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## kycreek

Awesome pics ...


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing


----------



## james.




----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Flathead76




----------



## Flathead76

No idea why the picture posts twice.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flathead76 said:


> No idea why the picture posts twice.


Your dog looks hungry


----------



## bassmaster1

First decent one of the year over 3lbs. Also had my first bite on topwater (59F water temp), but it missed my homemade chartreuse/pink spook style bait.


----------



## Tielure_J

Good day on the LMR with a big smallie, a tiny smallie, and maybe my biggest drum to date.


----------



## SConner

Gray Tree Frog


----------



## sjwano

Getting a little sun on my front porch.


----------



## james.




----------



## sjwano

GMR near Tipp City. First time checking it out. Nice stretch of water.


----------



## bank runner

20in and 4.21lbs


----------



## bassmaster1

Best one from this morning was an ounce under 3. Had something else pop off that was pulling me around pretty good..I keep telling myself it was a catfish or foul hooked carp, but man I wish I had seen what it was. Bad weather, good fishing


----------



## Tree_Beard

Mammatus clouds sweeping over my house.


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## SICKOFIT

garhtr said:


> View attachment 468240
> 
> Good luck and good fishing !


Man,that crappie must weigh at least 6 lbs!!


----------



## james.




----------



## garhtr

Our Dogwoods are still not full bloom but the Redbuds sure are --- Good sign the wh/bss and crappie are red hot 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## JIMS SVT




----------



## DLarrick

We were on em tonight. Could barely keep both of their poles in the water. 

Was proud of my daughter tonight. They got new spinning reals from the easter bunny and today was our first outing. She caught two completely unassisted fish. Baited, casted, hook set, and got her in. I was a proud papa. 

The boy got the bonus slab crappie to cap things off.






























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Ever get that feeling your being "watched" while your fishing ? ?








You just might be  
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bassmaster1

New pb. I’ve caught longer fish but this girl was ready to pop. 20.5” x 6lb 5.5oz on the brecknell


----------



## DLarrick

bassmaster1 said:


> New pb. I’ve caught longer fish but this girl was ready to pop. 20.5” x 6lb 5.5oz on the brecknell
> View attachment 468528


Congrats man. That's a great fish. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassmaster1

DLarrick said:


> Congrats man. That's a great fish.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I knew it was a pb as soon as she was in the net. She’s ready to spawn and keep those genetics going!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Power hour on the river


----------



## james.




----------



## garhtr

Pretty good camo !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## kycreek

Great day on the water. Caught these 16 with half of them real mules. Turned them all back after snapping the pic. Catch them or their buddies again in the am hopefully.


----------



## JOSH gets2fish

Moved to FL few months back. Slowly figuring things out, some days are great! 
I do miss those big ohio creek smallmouth still😢.


----------



## james.




----------



## joekacz

james. said:


> View attachment 468680
> View attachment 468682


Nice picture,we had a half white robin about 10yrs ago in our service yard when I was still working. She appeared for about three years and that was it,never could find where she was nesting. The only one that I ever saw,can’t be that common.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

not the sauger I was after...


----------



## Bprice1031

oldstinkyguy said:


> View attachment 468757
> not the sauger I was after...


Don't see many pictures of those being caught. Nice catch!!


----------



## Workingman

Credit goes to my wife for this one. She got it the other night when we got that snow when she pulled in from work. This is actual photo, no filters, no alterations!


----------



## CHOPIQ

We went to southern ohio this morning mushroom hunting. We found around 80 which surprised me with the weather we’ve been having. As we were walking by a big flat rock a turkey took off. We looked down and there was a nest full of eggs. We took a couple of pics and hurriedly got out of there. It was cool and we didn’t want the eggs to be left uncovered.


----------



## Tree_Beard

We took an impromptu trip to the GMR and I finally got a sauger. My boy got a LM and I also got 4 or 5 smallies. The girl got cold.


----------



## bassmaster1

Decent one last night after work. 3.5lbs, (3lb 7oz to be technical)


----------



## DLarrick

Only had time for a run and gun float today but was able to get into a mixed bag of fish. 
Was really hoping to get into the white bass but only caught a couple. Still a nice morning on the water. 
Most fish were caught on a white twister tail.






























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cornucopia2000




----------



## meisjedog




----------



## meisjedog

20 minutes later - the elusive albino white snapper!


----------



## meisjedog

Sometimes my Livewell is also my net!









The mouth of the Big Darby


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Your dog is gorgeous


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Crappie day today


----------



## garhtr

White bass day 















The W/bss fishing has been fantastic and still improving, get-em while you can.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Tree_Beard

Some new additions to the spring landscape.


----------



## birdcrazy

3 young ones that didn't hold still very long


----------



## garhtr

Some "free stuff" from the local spillway.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bassmaster1

garhtr said:


> View attachment 469105
> 
> Some "free stuff" from the local spillway.
> Good luck and good fishing !


Great finds. That’s one perk of being on a kayak..you can get to lures that guys in boats get stuck and can’t get to  guessing you were wading for these though


----------



## Tielure_J

Two nice GMR fish from last week. The saugeye was the first Fish Ohio specimen I've caught in several years.


----------



## kingofamberley

Bronze goddess doing work on the cookie cutter crappie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

Prairie Warber


----------



## bank runner

Prothonotary Warbler


----------



## Tree_Beard

My dog found this grumpy fellow in my bee yard.


----------



## Tree_Beard

Wife found this for me in a bargain close-out store. Should be fun to try out!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tree_Beard said:


> View attachment 469708
> My dog found this grumpy fellow in my bee yard.


keeps the mice outa your supers..


----------



## Tree_Beard

Saugeye Tom said:


> keeps the mice outa your supers..


He’s been slacking...I had 3 hives get holes chewed through the box corners and nests set up this past winter. One hive eliminated the intruder though...that mouse had a bad death.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Popped around 25 of these guys yesterday snap jigging and casting flicker shads on hard bottomed flats.


----------



## JOSH gets2fish

New PB largemouth today. Florida panhandle very heavily fished neighborhood pond.
27” 12+lbs full of eggs and on a bed. Im speechless.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

JOSH gets2fish said:


> New PB largemouth today. Florida panhandle very heavily fished neighborhood pond.
> 27” 12+lbs full of eggs and on a bed. Im speechless.
> View attachment 469976


Wowsers!


----------



## meisjedog

Saugeyefisher said:


> Popped around 25 of these guys yesterday snap jigging and casting flicker shads on hard bottomed flats.
> View attachment 469944
> View attachment 469946
> View attachment 469944


My yak has a motor, goes 6mph - I'll pull you around ...just say'n 😊


----------



## meisjedog




----------



## Saugeyefisher

meisjedog said:


> My yak has a motor, goes 6mph - I'll pull you around ...just say'n 😊


If I get out next weekend I'll let ya know... Both kids in sports an I'm coaching one so trying my best to squeeze in trips.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Found a few more this morning. Hit 7 eyes an a handful stud gills...


----------



## joekacz

meisjedog said:


> View attachment 470010


Had one in the backyard 10 days ago,its got to be one of the earliest ever by us.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr




----------



## DLarrick

Biggest from a slow day Sunday. Still beat sitting on the couch though









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## meisjedog

$1 Walmart buzzbaits - now marabou and deer with a little bit of rabbit ...they will KEAL!


----------



## SICKOFIT

meisjedog said:


> $1 Walmart buzzbaits - now marabou and deer with a little bit of rabbit ...they will KEAL!
> 
> View attachment 470128
> View attachment 470129
> View attachment 470130
> View attachment 470131


Well if those don't catch them it will certainly scare the he** out of them. Nice looking baits


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Caught a decent one on the caffeine shad.


----------



## sliprig

Nice


----------



## Tree_Beard

we tried a new stretch of the GMR Saturday evening, and landed this 15 lb carp on a doughball. It was a long fight on light tackle, and I almost went swimming to get it on the bank.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Tree_Beard said:


> View attachment 470345
> View attachment 470346
> we tried a new stretch of the GMR Saturday evening, and landed this 15 lb carp on a doughball. It was a long fight on light tackle, and I almost went swimming to get it on the bank.


They sure are a blast to catch


----------



## sjwano

New PB Walleye this weekend on Erie. 30" and ? lbs.... scale was not working. It was hefty...

They're biting now so if you can swing it, get up to the big lake soon!


----------



## garhtr

Always amazes me what fish will consume. A 15" Smallie regurgitated this 6" Log-perch darter ? ? on his way to hand and another fish coughed up 5 or 6 3" shiners and was still hungry  
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## kycreek

Even with the recent hot weather the crappie are still biting.


----------



## james.




----------



## SConner

Brood X


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Caught this one on the second day of the day on a fluke. Fishing deep water in the middle
Of the river.


----------



## sliprig

James, how big was that flathead? Like the circle hooks, can't remember the last fish that had a swallowed hook, if ever.


----------



## kycreek




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Second 20” smallmouth of the year for me.


----------



## crappie4me

kycreek said:


> View attachment 470582


you do put up a lot of quality fish..nice chunk.


----------



## SmallieKing

Little turd has been putting it all over me size wise. Almost has master angler pin


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Caught a decent one and a bunch of dinks this morning on a fluke.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Caught a decent one and a bunch of dinks this morning on a fluke.


Weightless fished like a jerk bait? Care to share the hook you use for this? And your favorite flukes or fluke style baits? Few more weeks of crappies and eyes an I'll be moving back to river smallies!


----------



## SConner

More Brood X found while fishing today.


----------



## garhtr

SConner said:


> More Brood X found while fishing today.


Looks like you're in the epicenter--- Any fish eating them ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## SConner

garhtr said:


> Looks like you're in the epicenter--- Any fish eating them ?
> Good luck and good fishing !


It is very localized where they appear. In the morning I used a cicada top water and did catch a fish on it. I did not see any fish eating them where I took picture, but it was pretty shallow featureless bottom in that stretch.


----------



## garhtr

SConner said:


> I did not see any fish eating


Thanks, I picked up a pair of smallies and a few rck/bss in one spot but most of the creeks I fish are bug free.
Hoping for some carp action but they are still in spawn mode here.








Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## SConner

garhtr said:


> Thanks, I picked up a pair of smallies and a few rck/bss in one spot but most of the creeks I fish are bug free.
> Hoping for some carp action but they are still in spawn mode here.
> View attachment 470676
> 
> Good luck and good fishing !





garhtr said:


> Thanks, I picked up a pair of smallies and a few rck/bss in one spot but most of the creeks I fish are bug free.
> Hoping for some carp action but they are still in spawn mode here.
> View attachment 470676
> 
> Good luck and good fishing !


what kind of popper is that?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Saugeyefisher said:


> Weightless fished like a jerk bait? Care to share the hook you use for this? And your favorite flukes or fluke style baits? Few more weeks of crappies and eyes an I'll be moving back to river smallies!


Yep weightless like a jerk bait. I was just using a pearl white zoom super fluke texposed on an ewg worm hook. Strike king caffeine shad in baby bass color is good too.


----------



## DLarrick

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Caught a decent one and a bunch of dinks this morning on a fluke.


Caught this decent one (we have different levels of decent lol). But we caught a bunch of dinks as well. Tough finding any over 10-12 inches









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

SConner said:


> what kind of popper is that?











I don't really know the brand or where those came from they were a gift and I've had them some time but they work 








I have these tied up for carp --- if I can find some surface feeders.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## DLarrick

This one's for you garhtr.....I know you like the smaller creeks

Skinny water monster. Can spit across it in most places.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Memorial Day fishing was a blast today!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## garhtr

DLarrick said:


> This one's for you garhtr.....I know you like the smaller creeks


That's a nice creek fish, love the color too.
Those tiny flows seldom disappoint. Nice !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Aaron2012

Caught a few smallies and a decent carp this past weekend.






























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chris1162

My fishing time has been limited the past year. Mainly due to work and kids activities so just how life goes sometimes. However I did make it out for some kayaking this weekend and throughly enjoyed myself. I had a nice Multispecies day pitching tubes and also cheating by throwing some live shiners around too.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

A few fish form this weekend so far


----------



## 9Left

Yummy snacks...


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Put up 94.75” for my 5 biggest in northwestern Ohio today. Man the fishing up there is awesome. Tokyo rig has been doing work.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

I’ve been obsessed with the Tokyo rig lately. Caught a few on it on the river yesterday.


----------



## DLarrick

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I’ve been obsessed with the Tokyo rig lately. Caught a few on it on the river yesterday.


I had never even heard of it until your previous post. 
Checked it out though and definitely something I am going to add to the tool bag 

Keep crushing those pigs man 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner




----------



## Saugeye Tom

montagc said:


> Took a ride down to meldahl. I hadn’t seen the new hydro completed. Last I was here it was under construction.
> View attachment 471806
> View attachment 471807
> View attachment 471808


Used to get some GOOD cats and hybrids there


----------



## sjwano




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Wesnesy evening


----------



## Aaron2012

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I’ve been obsessed with the Tokyo rig lately. Caught a few on it on the river yesterday.


What weights do you use on a Tokyo rig. I tried it the other day and used what I thought was light weight and snagged it and broke it off within a few casts.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Aaron2012 said:


> What weights do you use on a Tokyo rig. I tried it the other day and used what I thought was light weight and snagged it and broke it off within a few casts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


2 opposing 3/16 oz wicked weights tungsten tracer weights for sound. You can go lighter for sure. I just like being on the bottom as quick as possible. Those deeper and slow water stretches hold smallmouth and fish similar to lakes and reservoirs. You dont want to use lead. Too soft and don’t make that clicking noise. Mike Iaconelli has a 4 part series about the Tokyo rig on YouTube. Worth a watch.


----------



## joekacz

montagc said:


> View attachment 472204
> View attachment 472205
> Poor guy, we went to meldahl and he didn’t catch a thing! I got a nice white and hybrid though, which he is holding


Maybe if you quit bumping him with your shoulder out of his spot then maybe just maybe he’ll then catch some fish. lol lol


----------



## 9Left




----------



## DLarrick

BuzzBait Brad said:


> 2 opposing 3/16 oz wicked weights tungsten tracer weights for sound. You can go lighter for sure. I just like being on the bottom as quick as possible. Those deeper and slow water stretches hold smallmouth and fish similar to lakes and reservoirs. You dont want to use lead. Too soft and don’t make that clicking noise. Mike Iaconelli has a 4 part series about the Tokyo rig on YouTube. Worth a watch.


Definitely one I'll keep in the tool box. Thanks for the info man 


The action on this set up is sweet
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 18inchBrown

The hawk who thinks he's a robin.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

A few small ones and a 19” today.


----------



## 9Left




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Caught a couple this afternoon


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Had to travel to northwestern Ohio for some lake smallmouth since the river was in bad shape yesterday.


----------



## Tree_Beard

I've been fishing this pond for 30 years, and just got my PB for there.


----------



## fishless

Nice fish and nice beard


----------



## kycreek




----------



## joekacz

kycreek said:


> View attachment 473192


Nice smallie it would look a lot better with a great big SMILE but that is a toad.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Fish from this weekend


----------



## Joe Wiley




----------



## garhtr




----------



## “J”

Is there anything better than Lake Erie Smallies?


----------



## SICKOFIT

“J” said:


> View attachment 473982
> 
> Is there anything better than Lake Erie Smallies?


What a beast. Nice job


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

I love a good sunset


----------



## DLarrick

Shout out to bussbaitbrad for the recommendation on the Tokyo rig.























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sjwano

Had an 90 minutes this evening and found a small school in skinny water. 4-5 dinks and a couple nice ones mixed. They were hungry. All on 1/8 Ned rig with purple “mood ring” Z man 2.75” Ticklerz plastic.


----------



## Tree_Beard

Getting the whole family involved in this situation! My boy hooked a 31.5" carp caught out of the GMR on a bass rod and 12lb line, using a doughball of Wheaties. We traded roles after he just about got pulled into the water. I had the drag set at the limit of the line and it was singing off the spool for a while till the fish tired out.


----------



## garhtr

Tree_Beard said:


> My boy hooked a 31.5" carp


Nice one ! 
Great job keeping the youngsters involved, they sure look excited.
Good luck and keep-em on the water.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Couple from this morning.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Hooked into my 2nd rare river snot rocket of the year this morning.


----------



## sjwano

Spent last Friday on the yak north of Kelley's Island on Lake Erie. The walleye were hiding but the smallies and white bass among others made for a good time.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Had to target largemouth this weekend for the first time in months since the river was in bad shape. Threw the wacky rig and chatterbait with zako trailer


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing


----------



## DLarrick

Got on a decent top water bite early but overall turned out pretty slow for us today.

Buddy stuck a nice one though. Just over 19"
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 dog Ed

A nice one?!? Your buddy stuck a pig!


----------



## DLarrick

3 dog Ed said:


> A nice one?!? Your buddy stuck a pig!


Didn't want to inflate his ego too much haha. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek

Ran trotlines in the Ohio river this week with my uncle. No big fish but numerous channels, 1 good flathead & several blues. Can't keep the lines baited for the gar.


----------



## sliprig

Gar have been bad this summer in the Markland pool.

Slip


----------



## garhtr




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Got me a good one though day


----------



## kickinbass1991

Caught a nice 18 inch smallie last night!


----------



## kickinbass1991

Friday night my son and I went to the river and he ended up with his first carp! The excitement in his voice as he was reeling this fish in will be something I remember forever!


----------



## DLarrick

The boys first day out on the kayak.






























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHOPIQ

dlarrick, awesome pictures. I bet your son had a blast!


----------



## CHOPIQ

kickingbass, that carp looks like its about half the weight of your son. Also I like his fishing vest. Cool pic.


----------



## Tree_Beard

Went to stonelick creek. Caught some gold flakes and a little bass.


----------



## DLarrick

Thanks man, he sure did. He talked the whole way home about when is he going to get his own. Cool stuff for sure. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kickinbass1991

CHOPIQ said:


> kickingbass, that carp looks like its about half the weight of your son. Also I like his fishing vest. Cool pic.
> [/QUOT





CHOPIQ said:


> kickingbass, that carp looks like its about half the weight of your son. Also I like his fishing vest. Cool pic.


 im sure it was close to half his weight, he handled it well and knew to play the fish and let it wear itself out. and thank you his fishing vest is his pride and joy he even wore it to his first day of kindergarten


----------



## kickinbass1991

DLarrick said:


> The boys first day out on the kayak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


awesome pics! i love including my son on my fishing trips, glad to see others doing it as well! it looks like he had a blast


----------



## DLarrick

Got the whole family involved last night. 

Fish were on fire....get out while you can






























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek

Eyes bigger than his belly.


----------



## chris1162

I just got back from my yearly fishing trip in Florida. We spent the week in a beach front house surf fishing the mullet run. It was absolutely nuts. We caught everything from jacks, snook, bluefish, mackerel, ladyfish, and hooked a couple tarpon that provided a couple awesome jumps before spitting the hook. My favorite part had to be reeling in a live bluefish and it getting destroyed by a blacktip only 15 foot In front of me. We were targeting large sharks several days but we were unable to get anything past the blacktips. Excited for next year already!


----------



## dytmook

Haven't had time to get on here much. Life is well busy. But I thought I had to share this tank I got yesterday with some of the people who helped me start river fishing.


----------



## joekacz

chris1162 said:


> View attachment 477512
> View attachment 477513
> View attachment 477515
> 
> I just got back from my yearly fishing trip in Florida. We spent the week in a beach front house surf fishing the mullet run. It was absolutely nuts. We caught everything from jacks, snook, bluefish, mackerel, ladyfish, and hooked a couple tarpon that provided a couple awesome jumps before spitting the hook. My favorite part had to be reeling in a live bluefish and it getting destroyed by a blacktip only 15 foot In front of me. We were targeting large sharks several days but we were unable to get anything past the blacktips. Excited for next year already!


Blacktips can be a LOT OF FUN! But so can a big lemon….Great pics…


----------



## sjwano

Not SW Ohio but still Ohio!


----------



## birdcrazy

That's not a 80K walleye boat!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Westbranch.


----------



## kickinbass1991

Had a little time Sunday night to get out and fish, the wind made it somewhat difficult but managed to catch two saugeyes


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

About a week ago at work in twinsburg. Snake was slithering along wall in parking lot. Never seen one like this in ohio before.

Northern rat snake?

Don.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Dragging the football jig in 15 ft of water today.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

The last couple weekends on the river have been good. Wish it wasn’t blown out this weekend.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Mother in law asked for fish for a birthday dinner.... Lololol hahaha ok. Happy birthday me, free passes to fish....


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Awesome/delicious looking fillets!

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Pileated wood pecker 2021 in backyard this past summer.

Don.


----------



## kycreek

Not what I was fishing for but it beat the skunk. Quite a load for a medium spinning rod.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Got me a couple on the jerkbait this afternoon.


----------



## chris1162

I was fortunate enough to shoot this buck today. He was following his girlfriend closely and slipped up and walked right to a 35 yard window. I made a good shot and watched him run off. He made it about 40 yards. Saw another 7 deer today also.


----------



## kickinbass1991

chris1162 said:


> View attachment 478854
> 
> 
> View attachment 478853
> 
> View attachment 478852
> 
> 
> I was fortunate enough to shoot this buck today. He was following his girlfriend closely and slipped up and walked right to a 35 yard window. I made a good shot and watched him run off. He made it about 40 yards. Saw another 7 deer today also.


 Congratulations that is a great buck!


----------



## chris1162

kickinbass1991 said:


> Congratulations that is a great buck!


Thanks! My personal best for sure!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I'm up in c-bus but like posting my pics here....
Been killing some time at a local pond. Trout are going insane. Smashing a 1/4 oz rooster tail as fast as I can real it about 3" under the water making a big boil when they hit. Catch one an you fire up the school an get 8 or 9 before they move off an I find them again an repeat. Couple chunk largies in the mix.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Saugfish be biting too.


----------



## pauldmt

23" bass from earlier this year. Estimate it was just under 8 lbs. Released back.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Stockers are running a Lil big this year. Had one take my rooster tail down the gullet so I tossed him in a shallow pool an let my pup have some fun/dinner.... 
Took him about 5 minutes and out to deep water before he finally re-caught it. He ate about half of it,lol.
Plenty of eagles an ospreys around to finish it off.
They seem to really like the U.L. rippin rap.


----------



## kycreek

1st Trout of the season on this cold & windy morning.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Some fish from Sunday.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

One on the jerkbait this afternoon


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Killed an hour slamming trout on the ultra light ripnrap.....


----------



## kycreek

Love fishing this time of year.


----------



## Tree_Beard

Might be my last good bass of the year. Private pond near morrow. Weather was 55 degrees, I put a chartreuse twisty tail on the line and caught 4 bass in 15 minutes. All 9-12 inches. Rain tonight will probably blow everything out for a while.


----------



## dcool

montagc said:


> View attachment 480212
> 
> View attachment 480213
> 
> Meet Mack!


He will be your best friend ever!!


----------



## cornucopia2000

Not a bad 2021 season. caught a few good ones, sauger 17.8 inches, saugeye 21 inches, WB 15.25 & Carp 32 inches.


----------



## kycreek

My PB out of the Ohio river. Wish I got a better pic before turning it loose.


----------



## SICKOFIT

kycreek said:


> View attachment 480725
> 
> 
> My PB out of the Ohio river. Wish I got a better pic before turning it loose.


Congratulations...That's a beauty


----------



## SICKOFIT

montagc said:


> Another trip to TN with a guide.
> View attachment 480784
> 
> View attachment 480785


Dale Hollow?


----------

